# voip modem



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

my cable company just installed my new modem for voip and internet. i see theres a spot for a battery for back-up if the power goes out. i called them and was told it's something they do not get with the modems and if i wanted one would have to buy it myself. i don't have a problem with that if i can get my hands on one. it's a cisco 2203c voip / cable modem. where could i ever find a battery for it, i'm just an end user ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I find no listing for a Cisco 2203c, so we'll need to know the real model number. The batteries are most likely readily available, and I can't imagine that the ISP won't give you the battery number, or at least the manual for the modem so you can see it for yourself.

I'm a bit surprised that they don't give you the battery if they supply the VoIP, sounds like a pretty 3rd rate ISP to me!


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

no it's not , it's time warner cable and this is right from there FAQ's.... and i qoute: 


Q: Will my Digital Phone work if my electricity goes out or if there is a cable TV outage? 

A: Digital Phone does not include back-up power and just like an electric-powered home cordless phone, Digital Phone may not be available in the event of a power outage. 

found the make and model of my modem at the cisco website:

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/ps8682/products_data_sheets_list.html


DPC2203 Cable Modem with Embedded MTA

and it even says right on the website that the battery is NOT included with the modem but may be bought after.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Apparently, Cisco hides the actual source of the battery very well, I can't find it. I'd send an email to the ISP and ask them pointedly where you get the battery. The manual only says to get it from the ISP.


----------



## Kacela (Dec 14, 2010)

Cisco's (Scientific Atlanta) DPC2203 cable modems use one or two 2200 mAh Li-Ion "battery cartridges," depending on the specific model. Cisco's part number for these batteries is 4008300. The same battery, when branded under their Scientific Atlantic name, the battery is the model "BA-2200 Battery Backup."

Generally, they are available from the ISP. For example, my ISP is Cablevision (Optimum Online), and they offer the battery from their own "store," like this.

Time Warner will let you buy it directly from them for $35.00, but you have to call them at 1-800-TW-CABLE (1-800-892-2253).

Bright House Networks also offers the same battery here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Kacela - Thanks for the feedback, this is over a year old Thread and it's time to Close.


Kacela said:


> Cisco's (Scientific Atlanta) DPC2203 cable modems use one or two 2200 mAh Li-Ion "battery cartridges," depending on the specific model. Cisco's part number for these batteries is 4008300. The same battery, when branded under their Scientific Atlantic name, the battery is the model "BA-2200 Battery Backup."
> 
> Generally, they are available from the ISP. For example, my ISP is Cablevision (Optimum Online), and they offer the battery from their own "store," like this.
> 
> ...


----------

